# Best Harness



## coolpeopl (Jun 14, 2020)

Any ideas for the best harness for a Maltese in full coat that doesn't matt much or look like he is joining the army???


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

We use a step in harness for our little Yorkie (2 1/2 lbs.) and that hasn't had any affects on her hair. However, the one that we use for our Malt Chrissy, (more like Vest Harness) does seem to make some matts on one side of her. Not sure whether or not you have a Petsmart and/or a Petco near you but it might not be a bad idea to check them out.


----------



## coolpeopl (Jun 14, 2020)

Thank you so much for your reply. I guess there is no getting around the matts. Our favorite that we keep going back to is the Wonder Walker. I will look at PetSmart and Petco..


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

First let me welcome you to the SM family! I would love to see a picture of your little guy in his full coat. I'm sure he is adorable! 
Abella has been in a show coat all of her adult life (she is now 8 years old). I have tried many different harnesses and collars and have yet to find one that does not produce matts. I have found that silk lined ones tend to produce less matts than others. I remove collar and harness right after a walk and make sure she gets a very thorough brushing, focusing on where the legs meet the body and rub while she is walking. I wish I could be of more help. ff you find a harness that is matt free on a show coat maltese please do share!!! The search goes on....... I should add that Abella is usually in her buggy when I go for my long walks - cement is very hard on her long coat. She gets most of her exercise indoors, collar & harness free.
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## coolpeopl (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks for your reply. Mikey usually wears Wonder Walker (that is the best for him) and if we go somewhere special I put him in Puppia or Gooby, then decorate with bows. We too have the stroller and













backpack (which we don't use).


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Mikey is adorable! How old is he? He looks so gorgeous in his long coat. 😘
Mikey's face and Abellas are so very similar. Thank you for posting the picture of your handsome guy!
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## coolpeopl (Jun 14, 2020)

What a nice complement! Thank you. He is 6 yrs old and is 9 lbs.! He is a big boy and our baby. We got him from a breeder in California and he is everything to me. We are proud parents walking with the stroller and listening to him bark at other dogs! Arebella is a doll! They are so so fun! Has she slowed down any? Mikey has not.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

coolpeopl said:


> Any ideas for the best harness for a Maltese in full coat that doesn't matt much or look like he is joining the army???


Gee...I'll be watching this thread. I like to put little vests or tees on my Whispy and his hair does get matted even from those. My groomer asked me to just use a collar as the harnesses I tried did the same thing.

Lainie


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

coolpeopl said:


> Any ideas for the best harness for a Maltese in full coat that doesn't matt much or look like he is joining the army???


Oh, if I just use a collar (he doesn't pull), he's fine. Doesn't mat at all. It's the harness and the tees that cause matting underneath between legs and body.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He is adorable. His coat is amazing. I have used buddy belts. They are good for car seats and carriages, but I would not use it for walks.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I recommend foxypups on Etsy. Her harnesses are stepin harnesses made of silk. Quite kind to the hair. She is very nice and will answer questions or concerns you may have.


----------

